# Want to start a catering business?



## chefmichelle8 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am looking for a chef in the San Diego area who would be interested in starting a catering business with me, or even open a kitchen of our own to use it and rent it hourly as well.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Move it six hours NNW and we'll talk! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif



chefmichelle8 said:


> I am looking for a chef in the San Diego area who would be interested in starting a catering business with me, or even open a kitchen of our own to use it and rent it hourly as well.


----------



## howardslove (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Michelle,

Have you found anyone to assist you with your business?  I too am attempting to start a catering/baking business in San Diego....


----------



## chefmichelle8 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bummer! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## howardslove (Apr 20, 2011)

bummer???????????????????????


----------



## catering101 (Jun 27, 2010)

It's nice that you would to start a catering business in your area. But I honestly think you should consider someone whom you at least know to partner with. Starting this type of business isn't easy, you have to consider a lot of planning and you need someone who you know you can trust because this will definitely involve a lot of money, dedication and effort. By knowing means to at least to find out about that person's credentials, personal and business history. I hope you find that person perfect for a business partner. Goodluck on your future plans!


----------



## howardslove (Apr 20, 2011)

My sentiments exactly.


----------

